# Problems with Harlequin Free Book Download?



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Both available in MobiPocket and other formats here:
> 
> http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1357&cmpid=PADSHAR200904010005


The Mobi versions have DRM and can't be read on the Kindle (or apparently at all, since it has DRM, but it isn't tied to any particular mobi key at your end - they had this same problem on the first 16 and they "solved" it by removing the mobi versions from the download section).

Get the LIT (MSREADER) versions and convert with Calibre, for the best result (epub is next, but they are missing covers in that version) and PDF only as a last resort. Just don't make the mistake of getting the PRC copy only, as the free downloads may not last.

Karen
Books On The Knob


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

koland said:


> The Mobi versions have DRM and can't be read on the Kindle (or apparently at all, since it has DRM, but it isn't tied to any particular mobi key at your end - they had this same problem on the first 16 and they "solved" it by removing the mobi versions from the download section).
> 
> Get the LIT (MSREADER) versions and convert with Calibre, for the best result (epub is next, but they are missing covers in that version) and PDF only as a last resort. Just don't make the mistake of getting the PRC copy only, as the free downloads may not last.
> 
> ...


Karen, you're right. ** *  I mentioned the Mobi version because it looks the best. I forgot that it was DRM'd. I've never done the LIT version, but it's good to know that it's the next best thing. PDF is workable, but the spacing always seems off (paragraphs smooshed together sometimes... do you get that, too?).

*** *Edited to update*: Actually, these are readable on the Kindle. They're in .prc format and non-drm'd, so download the MobiPocket version, if you'd like. (It looks the best on the Kindle, from my experience.) Just thought I'd update. 

Do you know what extension it would have if it's DRM'd? Would it be .mobi?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> *** *Edited to update*: Actually, these are readable on the Kindle. They're in .prc format and non-drm'd, so download the MobiPocket version, if you'd like. (It looks the best on the Kindle, from my experience.) Just thought I'd update.
> 
> Do you know what extension it would have if it's DRM'd? Would it be .mobi?


PRC is the normal extension for DRM'd mobi books (at most stores). It is also often the extension for non-DRM books (including those you make at home with MobiCreator). There is a switch in MC to include DRM or not; most people do not (although some authors and publishers do, then upload the DRM'd version to Amazon or other e-tailers, where the PID is added after you buy.

When I downloaded them early this morning they had DRM and were unusable. Sounds like they may have fixed them at some point during the day (hooray!). Guess I'll go update my early morning blog post I did for tomorrow, since it recommended getting the LIT version as well. *Update:* I downloaded new copies directly onto my Kindle and they are still unreadable on the Kindle (yes, they show up on the home page, but you can't open the books; same problem as the first 16, which they never did fix). Also can't be read using Calibre on the PC (don't have mobireader on this netbook, so didn't check that). Did you by chance email the PRC file to your Kindle? Perhaps the conversion process there added you PID to the DRM'd book and made it usable? It definitely does not work if you just download and copy using the USB cable.

The LIT version looks fine after conversion (it almost always does, on text heavy books). For those with other readers, LIT usually converts better than mobi, when going thru conversion programs, although EPUB is becoming the new preferred format (but they left of covers on their EPUBS; which is fixable, but takes more work).

Karen
Books On The Knob


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

koland said:


> Did you by chance email the PRC file to your Kindle? Perhaps the conversion process there added you PID to the DRM'd book and made it usable? It definitely does not work if you just download and copy using the USB cable.


Karen, I don't understand why it opens for me - at least one of them does (the second one listed). They honestly didn't seem that interesting to me, so I wasn't going to transfer them to my Kindle to read but transferred the second title just to make sure it wouldn't work. And it opened fine, which surprised me because I remember that some of the other ones (the 16 previous) didn't work and most people waited until they came out in a Kindle version.

I didn't send the file in for conversion, so I don't know why it's opening. Now I'm just going to obsess about it until I figure it out. Did you try both of them?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I tried both. I redownloded after your message. Neither Calibre nor Kindle will open them (Kindle 1). Calibre shows the cover in it's menu, but complains of DRM if you try to open the viewer. Kindle shows the title in the home page, but says there is a problem if you try to read them (same as it always does with a DRM title with the wrong PID or a non-book file).

So, I installed mobireader on this netbook (I really didn't want another PID, but...). It, in fact, will open the two books just fine. Of course, mobireader has the ability to call home for DRM authorization and then insert a PID into a book...

The property summary of both says they are encrypted. Perhaps it's just that MR can read an encrypted book with no PID (although I could not read the original 16 when they released them this way and they never did put those mobi files back on the web page for download).

I don't know how you got the kindle to open them ... unless there is a fundamental difference in the Kindle 2's software (assuming you have a 2) and the original's, that lets it open a no-PID encrypted mobi file (although it doesn't explain why the idiots at Harlequin would release it in such a format, when the other formats are all non-DRM).


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I was able to download both and use Calibre (for the first time, so I was totally lost) and they transferrred over fine to the Kindle.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

koland said:


> I don't know how you got the kindle to open them ... unless there is a fundamental difference in the Kindle 2's software (assuming you have a 2) and the original's, that lets it open a no-PID encrypted mobi file (although it doesn't explain why the idiots at Harlequin would release it in such a format, when the other formats are all non-DRM).


No, I'm using a Kindle 1 to open them. It's a mystery to me!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> I was able to download both and use Calibre (for the first time, so I was totally lost) and they transferrred over fine to the Kindle.


Okay, so it's not just me. What format did you download?


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

The MSReader version worked for me with Calibre.  The "cover" didn't convert over, but the book did just fine.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

koland said:


> The Mobi versions have DRM and can't be read on the Kindle (or apparently at all, since it has DRM, but it isn't tied to any particular mobi key at your end - they had this same problem on the first 16 and they "solved" it by removing the mobi versions from the download section).
> 
> Get the LIT (MSREADER) versions and convert with Calibre, for the best result (epub is next, but they are missing covers in that version) and PDF only as a last resort. Just don't make the mistake of getting the PRC copy only, as the free downloads may not last.
> 
> ...


I was able to download them this evening in Mobi (.prc) format and transfer them directly to my K1. They open fine and work perfectly. Maybe eharlequin took the drm off since this morning.

I didn't need to convert them in any way to get them to work.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

love2read said:


> I was able to download them this evening in Mobi (.prc) format and transfer them directly to my K1. They open fine and work perfectly. Maybe eharlequin took the drm off since this morning.
> 
> I didn't need to convert them in any way to get them to work.


Thank you for letting us know. There's safety in numbers, and I won't obsess as much thinking it's just me it works for!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

love2read said:


> I was able to download them this evening in Mobi (.prc) format and transfer them directly to my K1. They open fine and work perfectly. Maybe eharlequin took the drm off since this morning.
> 
> I didn't need to convert them in any way to get them to work.


Quite bizarre. I redownloaded (directly to the Kindle this time, rather than to pc and then copy, although the PC copy was fine for mobireader) - still has DRM and still won't open. They have also added a seventeenth book to the original 16 (this one isn't on Kindle at all, apparently), and the mobi file for it is corrupted (as reported by mobireader). Since I can read all the other formats and mobi/prc files from pretty much anywhere else, the problem has to be at harlequin. They added the mobi formats on the original sixteen as well - the few I checked all had DRM (reported by mobireader, won't open in calibre or kindle).

I don't know what they are doing (or what difference there is in our Kindles, which I suspect is the real issue - a firmware change difference), but the other version work just fine and easy to convert.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

koland said:


> Quite bizarre. I redownloaded (directly to the Kindle this time, rather than to pc and then copy, although the PC copy was fine for mobireader) - still has DRM and still won't open. They have also added a seventeenth book to the original 16 (this one isn't on Kindle at all, apparently), and the mobi file for it is corrupted (as reported by mobireader). Since I can read all the other formats and mobi/prc files from pretty much anywhere else, the problem has to be at harlequin. They added the mobi formats on the original sixteen as well - the few I checked all had DRM (reported by mobireader, won't open in calibre or kindle).
> 
> I don't know what they are doing (or what difference there is in our Kindles, which I suspect is the real issue - a firmware change difference), but the other version work just fine and easy to convert.


This is really strange. I have a file on my computer for eBooks. So when I clicked on Mobi for these two books, I chose the save option and saved it directly in that folder. Then I was able to open the eBook folder on my hard drive, connect my K1 and then was able to drag the Mobi/.prc file directly into the Documents folder on my Kindle.

The only upgrade I have ever noticed on my Kindle was about the time the K2 was released. So I don't think I have a different software version on my Kindle.

I just checked on my K1 and it is showing version 1.2.

I'm not sure if you can go directly from the eHarlequin site and download straight or your Kindle or not. I had to first save it on my hard drive then transfer it. But I didn't need to use any extra software to get it on my Kindle.


----------



## alessia (Nov 11, 2008)

I downloaded the two books straight from eharlequin to my ebook file just like love2read. I chose the save option, connected my K1 and dragged the books into the documents folder. The files opened without a problem. My K1 software version shows version 1.2.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info and glad it is working for you. No idea why it doesn't for me (and several others). I also have 1.2,(stock kindle, no hacks) have tried saving to the hard drive and copying, as well as direct to the kindle (and using two different computers, as I didn't have the netbook when they first posted their free files ... back when everyone had problems with their mobi versions and they pulled them, forcing us to wait on kindle specific versions and cutting out all other mobi type readers who didn't want to do the conversion themselves).

It's some problem at harlequin, that affects almost everyone ... you two are somehow lucking out.  I have thousands of books (yes, literally) from dozens of sites - only Harlequin freebies claim to have DRM (and the "new" seventeenth book is apparently completely corrupted, as reported by mobireader).


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I d/l both Harlequin books to my K1 through my PC.  No problems with either.

How very strange it is that it works for some of our kindles, but not others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

koland said:


> Thanks for the info and glad it is working for you. No idea why it doesn't for me (and several others). I also have 1.2,(stock kindle, no hacks) have tried saving to the hard drive and copying, as well as direct to the kindle (and using two different computers, as I didn't have the netbook when they first posted their free files ... back when everyone had problems with their mobi versions and they pulled them, forcing us to wait on kindle specific versions and cutting out all other mobi type readers who didn't want to do the conversion themselves).
> 
> It's some problem at harlequin, that affects almost everyone ... you two are somehow lucking out. I have thousands of books (yes, literally) from dozens of sites - only Harlequin freebies claim to have DRM (and the "new" seventeenth book is apparently completely corrupted, as reported by mobireader).


Karen--

You say above that it affects almost everyone--however, in our admittedly small sample here at KB, five of us (including me) have been able to download them and open both books (K1 here). Have any others besides you reported being unable to open these two latest books? I just downloaded them to my desktop and dragged them to my Kindle via USB (actually to the SD card within the Kindle).

Have you tried doing a reset of your Kindle?

I want to prune some of these comments but if it's really a problem with these two books affecting almost everyone, I want to leave something up as a warning.

Betsy


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You say above that it affects almost everyone--however, in our admittedly small sample here at KB, five of us (including me) have been able to download them and open both books (K1 here). Have any others besides you reported being unable to open these two latest books?


I'm not aware of anyone that could use the original mobi files Harlequin posted (and subsequently removed as an option). The new ones posted now, I'm not sure anyone cares about on Kindle, since they are free in the Kindle store.

The two from Harrah's - yes, several others have commented about not being able to get them to work on their Kindles (on mobileread and yahoo, don't remember if anyone has even found them at Amazon). It is so easy to convert with Calibre now, though -- one person installed it just for this purpose (after failure to be able to read on their Kindle, also) and had it converted within a few minutes. Actually, I haven't seen anyone else able to get any of these onto their Kindles other than here (but that is probably because others that do, simply don't comment).

I haven't seen any other comments on #17 freebie just posted - but that mobi file won't open anywhere for me and mobireader (latest and greatest, just installed and opens the two Harrah's files and several others on that page that Kindle dosn't like) says the file is "corrupted" (which could mean a bad file, a bad PID or that it's really a different format and was misnamed/labeled - it's hard to tell). Were you able to get #17 (the Medical story) to open on your Kindle (or at all)?

My mother and I open every single download now and test to see that they can be read, after getting some bad files last year. She maintains a librarything page of all our books (we share a Kindle account) and she opens every book before adding it. She had the same issues with these (different computer, network, ISP, mobi , etc). My Kindle is over a year old, but on 1.2 (as is hers, but hers is from a week before Oprah). Since Dad wouldn't like these much, I haven't tried them on his K2.

One thought -- do you use Internet Explorer? Perhaps Firefox has an issue with Harlequin's free site (I've bought books from their store with no problem - they have DRM, but read fine on my PC or old notebook).

As for pruning - perhaps it should at least migrate out to it's own thread, to avoid distracting those looking for a free book (I see duplicates getting posted and I know it's because the thread is being swamped).

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Because I care _So Much_ . . . .I just downloaded (Firefox 3.0.10) the two titles‡ (Mobipocket, .prc format) and transferred them to my Kindle 1 (main memory) via the USB.* They both opened no problem.

I will now delete them because I don't want them. 

‡Wedding Night Wager (not showing up in Kindle store) and Bad Bad Thing (priced at $3.60 on Amazon for Kindle)

*This entailed (1) unplugging my piano keyboard from my computer, (2) locating my Kindle USB cord, (3) plugging it into the computer, and (4) removing the K from the Oberon case so I could plug in the other end of the cord.  I think this is the second time I've used the USB to transfer anything.

Oh, and then I did it all in reverse when I was done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[quote author=koland]The two from Harrah's - yes, several others have commented about not being able to get them to work on their Kindles (on mobileread and yahoo, don't remember if anyone has even found them at Amazon). It is so easy to convert with Calibre now, though -- one person installed it just for this purpose (after failure to be able to read on their Kindle, also) and had it converted within a few minutes. Actually, I haven't seen anyone else able to get any of these onto their Kindles other than here (but that is probably because others that do, simply don't comment). [/quote]

I was thinking if it wasn't a widespread problem, I would just delete the posts. It's unclear to me if the problem with these two books is widespread, sounds like there are as many people opening it as not, and people not having problems are probably not posting about it. (I'm not concerned with the earlier books, as you said, they're available on Amazon.) But I've split the topic out rather than continue the discussion in the Free Books thread. 

[quote author=koland] I haven't seen any other comments on #17 freebie just posted - but that mobi file won't open anywhere for me and mobireader (latest and greatest, just installed and opens the two Harrah's files and several others on that page that Kindle dosn't like) says the file is "corrupted" (which could mean a bad file, a bad PID or that it's really a different format and was misnamed/labeled - it's hard to tell). Were you able to get #17 (the Medical story) to open on your Kindle (or at all)?[/quote]

I haven't tried that one yet, will do.



> One thought -- do you use Internet Explorer? Perhaps Firefox has an issue with Harlequin's free site (I've bought books from their store with no problem - they have DRM, but read fine on my PC or old notebook).


Nope, Firefox. Have you tried doing a reset? Also, do you have an SD card in your Kindle? Occasionally, I've had people have problems with their K1s and removing the SD card for some reason cured the problem, it's become one of my standard troubleshooting tips. Vegas_Asian couldn't find any of her notes one time...

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The last time Harlequin had books for free Amazon also offered them for free a couple or three weeks later.  Is that not going to be the case with these new downloads?  Just curious.
I downloaded the ten they offered the last time to my computer and switched to my K1 with no problem.  I haven't read them, but I did check to see if they were okay, and they were.  
deb


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

I just downloaded the three new free Harlequins ... Mobipocket versions to my K2 .. saved to desktop then used USB cable and dragged to Documents folder.  She did a bad thing & Wedding night wager open without a problem, but Rebel Dr's wife does not open.  I continue to have problems with other Harlequin ebooks I got for free directly from eharlequin (they also have a couple free MINI ebooks)  I have never been able to read those.  At least they didn't cost me anything.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I've done a reset (and do have an SD card). I have no idea why some of us have problems with their books and other don't (or those that can read some and not others). I would advise everyone to try opening the books on their own Kindles (not just the desktop and not just seeing the names in the home page, actually open the book, as that final step is what fails on mine, my mothers and some others). If they open, great. If not, grab a different version and convert it (which is probably going to be required on the 17th book), which takes about two clicks using Calibre (one to convert, one to move it to the Kindle, no directory manipulation required; Calibre can also email it to the Kindle, but that incurs those $.15/mb charges).

As for showing up in  the Kindle store - the seventeenth book might (the corrupted file, not just unopenable here, that obsanesth also had problems with). I would not expect the other two to show up at all, as they are part of a Harrah's promotion and reached via a Harrah's ad, originally.


----------

